# WAGO IO-Link Probleme



## pawel12345 (5 Juni 2018)

Hi,
ich beschäftige mich seit eine Woche mit IO-Link Sensoren und bin auf ein paar Probleme gestoßen.Ich nutze IO-Link master 750-657 von Wago und da sind zwei IFM-Sensoren angeschlossen (TA2241 und TA2232). Ich habe ein neuer Projekt erstellund und das ganze konfiguriert.
TA2241-----ifm-00034F-20170127-IODD1.1.xml 
TA2232-----ifm-0001BE-20170221-IODD1.1xml
Data Frame 24 Byte 
Mailbox Offset 1 Byte
Size 6 Byte
Segmentation - Auto Calc
Am Anfang habe ich 0x7002 Fehler gekriegt jetzt gehts aber. Problem ist das ich keine Werte von denen bekommen also die sind quasi richtig konfiguriert schicken aber keine Daten züruck.#
Hat jemand eine Idee wo mein Fehler liegen kann ?


----------



## Mavorkit (5 Juni 2018)

Hi Pawel,

in der IO-Link Konfigurationssoftware mal Verbinden, im Register Portkonfiguration auf den entsprechenden Port gehen und Gerät anzeigen Klicken. Dann öffnet sich der IODD Interpreter, dort oben auf das 3. Symbol klicken (dauert je nach Mailbox Größe etwas), dann bist du online auf dem Sensor.

Nun sind unter Prozessdaten die Messwerte zu sehen. Wenn diese angezeigt werden, dann funktioniert schon mal der Sensor und die Konfiguration passt.

Wenn alle Einstellungen gemacht sind, auf den Pfel neben Schreiben gehen und "Als User Settings speichern" auswählen. Da entspricht dem laden eines Bootprojektes auf dem Controller.

Nun Müssten unter den entsprechenden Adressen (die Mailbox und so zu beginn berücksichtigen) also bei dir dann Adresse des IO-Masters + 8, also auf dem 9. Byte liegt dein erster Sensor. Vorsich, ich habe auch gerade ein Projekt mit IO-Link Sensoren von ifm. Bisher vermute ich das der Wago Master die Daten des Sensors etwas falsch interpretiert. Also bei einem Interger Wert mit eine Wort sind die beiden Bytes vertauscht. Also Byte 9 wäre dann das High Byte und Byte 10 das Low Byte.

Vielleicht hilft dir das schon weiter. Wenn es bei mir etwas neues gibt melde ich mich.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## pawel12345 (6 Juni 2018)

Hi Mavorkit,

ich habe gerade das ausprobiert was du mir vorgeschlagen hast, hat aber nicht funktioniert - also die Kommmunikation ist nicht möglich (Wahrscheinlich habe ich davor was falsch gemacht)
Jetzt habe ich nur ein Sensor eingeschlossen und wollte das ganze noch mal machen aber da gibts noch ein Problem.Der Port1 kann ich gar nicht mehr benutzen und konfigurieren egal was ich mache bekomme ich ERROR 0x7002 Port blockiert.Was noch komisch ist - bei Master Configuration kriege ich bei Auto Calc komische Input(Upstream) Werte und nämlich bei einem aneschlossen Sensor auf Port1 bekomme ich solche Werte wie auf dem Bild. Kannst du mir wahrscheinlich sagen was ich falsch mache ?


----------



## pawel12345 (6 Juni 2018)

*-foto*


----------



## pawel12345 (6 Juni 2018)

Wenn ich den Temperatusensor an Port3 anschliesse dann funktioniert es und ich kann unter Observation die Temperatur sehen aber unter Process data gibts leeres Feld


----------



## Tobsucht (6 Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich gehe davon aus, dass deine entsprechende Port LED grün blinkt.
Dann müsstest Du den Parameterserver deaktivieren (Parameter Server Mode => Disable Parameter Server).
Dann Write und Save as User Settings nicht vergessen.

Nach einem Neustart sollte die LED dann dauerhaft grün leuchten. Sofern das Mapping korrekt angelegt wurde, solltest Du dann Werte erhalten.
Dies kannst Du im Mapped Mode von Wago I/O Check testen.

Grüße


----------



## pawel12345 (6 Juni 2018)

Hi
ja die LED blinkt grün dann gehe ich ins Show Device ---> Download the instance dataset into the device und dann blinkt nicht mehr sonder ist stabil grün. Leider mein PLC kriegt keine Werte von dem - ich kann die zwar beim Observation anschauen aber process data zegit nix


----------



## Mavorkit (14 Juni 2018)

Hi Pawel,

ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem Parameter Server. Ein deaktivieren hat nichts gebracht, ein anschließender Neustart auch nicht. Ich hab dann einfach einen Werksreset gemacht, dann ist es bei mir gelaufen und der Wert bei Observation steht bei Process data drinnen.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## pawel12345 (25 Juni 2018)

Hi !
Ich habe am Angang das WAGO-Support angerufen aber die hatten keine Ahnung was für ein Fehler es bei mir gibt und konnten nicht weiter helfen. Danach haben wir aber unseren Wago-Ansprechpartner angerufen und der ist dann vorbeigekommen und wir konnten das Proble lösen. Es gibt nämlich ein ''BUG'' -man muss immer der PARAMETER SERVER ausschalten.Die mussen das wahrscheinlich in der Zukunft verbessern aber soweit ich das versanden habe es ist oft so dass man den einfach ausschalten muss - Sonst kriegt man ein Fehler PORT BLOCKIERT und kann gar nicht mit diese Karte weiter arbeiten.

Ciao !


----------



## Tobsucht (25 Juni 2018)

Ich habe dir schon am sechsten geschrieben dass du den Parameterserver ausschalten sollst.


----------



## pawel12345 (25 Juni 2018)

Du hast ja recht  ich weiss nicht wie ich das damals gemacht habe dass es nicht funktioniert hat ! Nochmal danke sehr


----------



## pawel12345 (12 August 2018)

ja aber das alleine hat auch nicht funktioniert. Wenn man mit dem Wago IO-Link Tool arbeitet, braucht man auch ein oder zwei Reboots bis der SPS die Konfiguration ubernimmt


----------



## wayne5de (6 September 2018)

pawel12345 schrieb:


> Hi !
> Es gibt nämlich ein ''BUG'' -man muss immer der PARAMETER SERVER  ausschalten......- Sonst kriegt man ein Fehler PORT BLOCKIERT und kann  gar nicht mit diese Karte weiter arbeiten. !



Hallihallo,

das ist so nicht richtig.  Das ist kein Bug sondern eine (Schutz-)Funktion von IO-Link! 

Wenn man den Parameterserver einschaltet, dann überprüft der IO-Link Master, ob auch der richtige Sensor angeschlossen ist.
Hierzu wird unter Inspection-Level eingetragen, "wie genau" der Master dies prüfen soll (compatible/indentical).
Ist z.B. compatible eingetragen, so muss die Vendor-ID und die Device-ID des angeschlossenen Sensors mit dem parametrierten Sensor 
übereinstimmen (unter Vergleichsdaten/Comparable Data).

Das ist eine (Schutz-)Funktion, damit kein falscher Sensor angeschlossen werden kann.
---> Wenn falscher Sensor, dann Port blockiert...!


Grüße,
wayne


----------



## pawel12345 (4 November 2019)

Eine Schutzfunktion die aber nicht richtig funktionier :/ (blockiert alles)


----------



## wayne5de (4 November 2019)

pawel12345 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 41612





pawel12345 schrieb:


> Eine Schutzfunktion die aber nicht richtig funktionier :/ (blockiert alles)



Die Schutzfunktion soll auch alles blockieren, wenn die Vendor-/Device-ID nicht richtig eingetragen ist!
In deinem Bild hast Du gar keine Vendor-/Device-ID eingetragen. 
*Dann wird der Port nach IO-Link-Spezifikation gesperrt! --> Das muss so sein!*

Für den TA2241 musst Du als Vendor-ID 0136h und als Device-ID 00034Fh eintragen.
Für den TA2241 musst Du als Vendor-ID 0136h und als Device-ID 0001BEh eintragen.
(Siehe PDF IO-Link Schnittstellenbeschreibung).


Grüße
wayne


----------



## pawel12345 (4 November 2019)

Meine Meinung nach, sollten die Daten automatisch vom Sensor runtergeladen werden


----------



## wayne5de (6 November 2019)

pawel12345 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung nach, sollten die Daten automatisch vom Sensor runtergeladen werden


Das mach keinen Sinn, dann wäre es keine Schutzfunktion!


----------



## pawel12345 (29 November 2019)

Ja,

da musste man noch ein Reboot machen. Dann hat funktioniert. 

Vielen Dank !


----------

